# Phal. bellina 'Goblin' AM



## rdlsreno (Sep 5, 2010)

Just got awarded with one flower that is why it only got a low AM. It still a very young plant.

Ramon


----------



## paphreek (Sep 5, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 6, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 6, 2010)

nice flower


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 6, 2010)

great shape and color, congratulations!!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 6, 2010)

:clap: :drool: almost picture perfect!!! :drool::clap: dang that's nice!


----------



## etex (Sep 6, 2010)

A perfect bloom!! Congrats!!


----------



## Bobc (Sep 6, 2010)

congrats. very nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations! It is indeed a beauty!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2010)

Good form on the flower.


----------



## emydura (Sep 7, 2010)

That is stunning.

David


----------



## Shiva (Sep 7, 2010)

A real beauty!


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 7, 2010)

That is an awesome bellina...


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 7, 2010)

What a stunner!


----------



## calypso (Sep 7, 2010)

that is perfection the second name isn't?

un abrazo 
Ramon


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 7, 2010)

Cool! Nice flower.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 12, 2010)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2010)

Very round petals. Very nice :clap::clap:


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 17, 2010)

that is very nice,nice going


----------



## chrismende (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow, Ramon! Stunning.


----------

